# Some new pics.**not work safe**



## Yaromir (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi guys, just few new pics, more at my site
http://www.yaromir.com
Comments welcome.
Thanks
Yaromir.
http://www.yaromir.com/skos009.jpg


http://www.yaromir.com/pas003.jpg


http://www.yaromir.com/woda004.jpg


http://www.yaromir.com/01moni05.jpg


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just changed these to links because there are some pictures that may be unsuitable for younger viewers.  Technically and photographically, these are very tasteful and artistic shots.  Great work, just may be a bit inapropriate for our younger members. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

I particularly like all of recent project 1, the striped lady w/ the picture frame. That's my kind of art. I like the tones in it and the layering of the stripes.


----------



## mistakendavis (Jan 27, 2005)

so what you showed us was amazing but then i went and looked at your site, and i must say you work is breath taking, i dont think there is one picture i dont like, i am looking forward for some more stuff.


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of your work and remember your posts from a while back.  

again...Wow!  Just incredible!


----------



## walter23 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehe, I don't think breasts scare young people (after all, they've been more recently suckling on them themselves).  Skinophobia seems to be primarily an affliction of older people.  

Nice shots


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Um..... wow... fantastic work.  I loved the first one as well, and the second (not that the 3rd and 4th were bad mind you - LOL).  Well done.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 28, 2005)

Your work is great ... going to go with the consensus and give you yet one more big *WOW*


----------



## Yaromir (Jan 28, 2005)

And now I have to say WOW! Thanks guys for your comments!
It's really nice to hear something like that and I must say you have some nice community here.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazing shots, very artistic and professional


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 28, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'm a huge fan of your work and remember your posts from a while back.
> 
> again...Wow!  Just incredible!



ditto! just what i was gunna say. great shots!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 28, 2005)

Very prfessional, Great studio work and control of lighting.

Eric


----------



## cw_ (Jan 28, 2005)

love your work!


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful work!    :thumbup:   Can't even pick a favorite, they are all well done on all levels - great stuff!


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 28, 2005)

Some a bit edgy for me, but your artistic interpretation is amazing. I loved your drawing also. My favorite photography was the one of the African American woman from the back, the strength and solidity of that photograph was awesome.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 28, 2005)

what everyone said!  AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Oavatos (Jan 29, 2005)

well i must say that this field of artisic photography is what i would like to do some day......it has occured to me after seeing your examples here that i might never get there....i must say that these are truly "artistic" and nothing else....ive always been a fan of doing it right....and here are some great examples......i must ask u if you personnaly know these models or were they hired and if so how.....also is this work being done in a studio that you own or are you renting the space....o did i say WOW!!!! ya wow.......very nice caliber work my friend.....


----------



## photong (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY nice and creative! Good work man.


----------



## railman44 (Jan 29, 2005)

I liked the second the best.  Great color, etc.  Excellent work.  It would also be interesting to see the second in b&w although the color really drew me to the shot...


----------



## tekzero (Jan 29, 2005)

what kind of lighting do you use? and where do you get your backdrops from?


----------



## Yaromir (Jan 30, 2005)

i must ask u if you personnaly know these models or were they hired and if so how.....

Hi, Thanks.
I'm  in a lucky position that models right now ask to work with me, (not always was like that )),
and usually it's via Internet. I have my portfolio on OneModelPlace and that's a  very good place to find models interested in artistic stuff.


----------



## Yaromir (Jan 30, 2005)

tekzero said:
			
		

> what kind of lighting do you use? and where do you get your backdrops from?



Hi, I use variety of lights but mostly soft-boxes.
Backdrops that's a tricky one - I usually paint them by myself ), cause I want them to be unique, until i need just plain white or black, then of course I use standard paper backdrops.


----------

